# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Необходимость кормить детей мясом

## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.

Написать Вам меня попросил один мой знакомый из Литовского форума бхакти йоги.  Он сам недостаточно хорошо владеет русским..

В Литовских новостях появилась статья о том что один малыш попал в больницу потому что родители этого малыша кормили его только веганской едой.  Диагноз:   ослабленный организм.
Так как такие случаи время от времени происходят,мой знакомый как бы насторожен,ему неспокойно что и с его детьми может случится тоже самое.
Кормить их и дальше мясом тоже не хочет так как он осознает закон кармы.
Как ему поступить?                                 Тут дополнительное информация:
Он женат.
Интересуется бхакти йогой.
И жена и двое (двое насколько я понял) их детей едят мяса,да и он сам е? употребляет.
Детям,когда они перешли на твердую пищю ,давали мяса.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Александр 2

(да и он сам ее употребляет)

В этом месте вопросительной знака не должно быть (тех.неполадка)

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Харе Кришна.
> 
> Написать Вам меня попросил один мой знакомый из Литовского форума бхакти йоги.  Он сам недостаточно хорошо владеет русским..
> 
> В Литовских новостях появилась статья о том что один малыш попал в больницу потому что родители этого малыша кормили его только веганской едой.  Диагноз:   ослабленный организм.
> Так как такие случаи время от времени происходят,мой знакомый как бы насторожен,ему неспокойно что и с его детьми может случится тоже самое.
> Кормить их и дальше мясом тоже не хочет так как он осознает закон кармы.
> Как ему поступить?                                 Тут дополнительное информация:
> Он женат.
> ...


Действительно веганство не для всех. Ни Аюрведа, ни Шрила Прабхупада не советовали следовать веганской диете. Такую диету нельзя назвать ведической. Веды предписывают вегетарианство, а не веганство. Хотя мы не едим мясо, Веды рекомендуют нам принимать молочные продукты. Это прекрасная замена мяса, поскольку содержит все необходимые организму, особенно растущему детскому, вещества и не сопряжено с убийством животных.

У меня растёт семилетняя дочь. Она никогда не ела мяса. Мы всегда кормили её молочными продуктами - молоком, творогом, кефиром, сыром и так далее. Она очень здоровый ребёнок и редко болеет. То же самое могу сказать о всех детях преданных, которых я вижу в Санкт-Петербурге.

Шрила Прабхупада дал нам очень простую, питательную и сбалансированную диету - злаки, бобовые, молочные продукты, овощи и фрукты. Нет смысла следовать новомодным диетам.

----------


## Александр 2

Красивый ответ и много что проясняет..

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Красивый ответ и много что проясняет..
> 
> Харе Кришна.


Удачи вам и всем литовским преданным! Тема веганства сейчас стала острой и, надеюсь, мой ответ что-то прояснил

----------


## Александр 2

> Удачи вам и всем литовским преданным! Тема веганствD7ас стала острой и, надеюсь, мой ответ что-то прояснил


Да,прояснил.Мы Вам благодарны.

----------


## Александр 2

> У меня растёт семилетняя дочь. Она никогда не ела мяса. Мы всегда кормили её молочными продуктами - молоком, творогом, кефиром, сыром и так далее. Она очень здоровый ребёнок и редко болеет.


На фото Ана?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> На фото Ана?


Вы имели в виду слово "она"? Если так, то да, на фото моя дочь

----------


## Александр 2

> Вы имели в виду слово "она"?


Да,простите.. Написал с большой буквы уже по тому что Ваша Дочь никогда не ела мяса..

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Да,простите.. Написал с большой буквы уже по тому что Ваша Дочь никогда не ела мяса..


Да, она с рождения вегетарианка. Конечно, есть молочные продукты. В классе она самая высокая, кстати

----------

